# What helps................



## newby (Jan 19, 2009)

just going to throw this one out there....???

Anyone found that any of the following help DP...

medications:
- modafinil
- clonazapan
- lamtrogine
- fluoxetine
- citalopran
- sterolin

natural methods:
- water
- specific foods - carbs / pasta
- vitamins
- st johns wort
- magnesium
- calcium

healing methods:
- CBT
- meditation
- hypnotherapy

...

xxx


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Clonazepam and Magnesium Vitamins/Omega3. And water ofcourse.


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

Oxazepam, omega-3, magnesium, meditation,writing down thoughts/feelings, going for walks.


----------



## newby (Jan 19, 2009)

thanks guys - for me - I havent tried clonazapn yet so that is something i have to look forward to i guess  i also havent tried magnesium supplements - where do you get these from and how do ou get them...

for me - things that have helped are:

modafinil
lamotrogine

i have dismissed diet etc the whole way however are beginning to think that keeping hydrated def helps aswell...

also i find excessive exercise - when i can actually bring myself to do it - usually helps aswell....

anymore feedback let me know...

xx


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Let me add going for walks and Oxazepam then If we?re apparently allowed to write things that was not on the list


----------



## newby (Jan 19, 2009)

what is oxapzepam??

and is magnesium available over the counter ?


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Oxazepam is a benzodiazepine like the others, Valium Xanax Klonopin etc. Yes magnesium is availiable as a supplement over the counter. Like vitamins.


----------

